# Molson & Jasper do Cottagefest! (pic heavy)



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures as usual!!!!! Love Molson with his leis on.......Macy is adorable!!! Jasper looks big for 10 months or maybe it's just the pictures.

Looks like they had a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww that looks like such a blast!! Macy is adorable and so is Jasper and ofcourse Molson!  His coat just makes my jaw drop every time!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Great pictures as usual!!!!! Love Molson with his leis on.......Macy is adorable!!! Jasper looks big for 10 months or maybe it's just the pictures.
> 
> Looks like they had a wonderful weekend!!!


Thanks guys, glad you enjoyed them! 

Jasper is about an inch and a half taller than Molson and is a very lean 72 lbs (Molson is 65). In the last picture he looks like a giant because he's sitting so much closer to the camera than Molson is.  Molson is a pretty small boy too so maybe that's why Jasper looks so big!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Thanks guys, glad you enjoyed them!
> 
> Jasper is about an inch and a half taller than Molson and is a very lean 72 lbs (Molson is 65). In the last picture he looks like a giant because he's sitting so much closer to the camera than Molson is.  Molson is a pretty small boy too so maybe that's why Jasper looks so big!


Lucy sometimes looks small up against her yellow lab friend Lakota, too. Lucy's taller, but Lakota is ALL muscle.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Molson is a pretty small boy too so maybe that's why Jasper looks so big!


Well just remember.....great things come in small packages!!!! He's gorgeous....big or small. 

Molson is built alot like Austin...he only weighs 66 pounds.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

It looks like a weekend just made for those two handsome dogs....I love the camo look!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I loved your pictures! They are both great looking dogs and you can see that they are best buds. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What could be more fun for a couple of retrievers than a weekend at the cottage. Loved the pictures and captions.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks!




Laurie said:


> Well just remember.....great things come in small packages!!!! He's gorgeous....big or small.
> 
> Molson is built alot like Austin...he only weighs 66 pounds.


I wish I could meet Austin, it sounds like him and Mols are fairly similar! Not sure when my next scheduled vacation to Saskatchewan will be though!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pictures! I kept thinking, "okay, have to say that I love that one....and that one...make sure i comment on that one, too...oh and that one!" until I lost track!

I LOVE the ones of Molson and Jasper (one of my fav names) doing the synchronized retrieving. They look so proud and handsome to be "helping" each other. 

The one where they're trying to get permission to come inside is great! That retriever look of complete innocence and bewilderment - gee, how did we get all this mud on us? - is SO typical and beautifully caught on camera!

My absolute favourite is the one where they're on sitting on the deck not wanting to leave. I think it's my fav because Molson has the exact look and sitting position of Ranger when Ranger turns into a stubborn "statue" and refuses to move away from what he wants. Love it!! 

Obviously, Molson is gorgeous as always!! Hunter is one of the nicest looking labs I've seen - his eyes seem so full of wisdom, even if that seems weird to say. 

Overall, great shots and I am so jealous!! Don't be surprised (or freaked out) if you see a blonde haired female and a black coated dog sneaking onto your property one day...I'll say right now that's it's all Ranger's idea - he wants dock diving lessons from Molson!

ETA: I'll sneak Laurie and Reno, Austin and Lincoln in with me and Ranger...they're on the way, so it's no problem. Now you'll have 2 females and 4 dogs sneaking onto the property - hope that's cool!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I want to have friends like that! He looks amazing, as always!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ranger said:


> ETA: I'll sneak Laurie and Reno, Austin and Lincoln in with me and Ranger...they're on the way, so it's no problem. Now you'll have 2 females and 4 dogs sneaking onto the property - hope that's cool!


Sounds good to me!!!! My poor little Austin's head would explode with all of that excitement!!!!! :bowl: The other 2 are a little more reserved......


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Laurie said:


> Sounds good to me!!!! My poor little Austin's head would explode with all of that excitement!!!!! :bowl: The other 2 are a little more reserved......


He and Ranger both! Well, they can go nuts and play together to keep each other occupied while the rest of us relax. I'll bring the beergaritas...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Ranger said:


> He and Ranger both! Well, they can go nuts and play together to keep each other occupied while the rest of us relax. I'll bring the beergaritas...


Alrighty then!!!! We're probably freaking Steph out now....she's going to wonder how she got herself into this!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Great pics of beautiful doggies. Looks like they had a blast.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

_Hey, did somebody say there's a party at my house?!_









Freaking out? Nah, I'm just trying to figure out how many boxes of wine and cases of beer to buy!!   :bowl:


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

I always look forward to your pictures you get really really good shots. Looks like you all had a good time


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I swear, I have been looking out for these pictures since Monday and totally missed them!!
As per usual, they are awesome. As one other poster mentioned, you always get some great pictures with nice bright colour definition.

Molson and Jasper are both so handsome and so glad that they became in BFF's. The cottage looks beautiful as well!

Molson just keeps getting better looking all the time. I loved that first shot of him on the rock that was partially submerged. Just fantastic stance...such a powerful look to him!

Kim


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Your pictures are always terrific, but then I think it helps to have such good looking subject(s) to photograph


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Stunning photos and well capture... Lot of stories behind each photos and I really enjoy viewing them all. MORE PICTURES PLEASE 
Look like great time was had by all and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, looks like they had a fantastic time. The pictures are great


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

What awesome pictures! Makes me want to get a buddy for Sheamus, they had such great fun together, way to go!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Those pictures are awesome! Gorgeous dogs all three (but I think I secretly think Molson is the best looking!). I, too, love the synchronized retrieving one. I wish Tesia had a bud like that. 

Looks like a perfect summer wekeend - for the dogs AND you!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Wonderful pictures! I know I say it all the time but, Molson is so gorgeous!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Molson just keeps getting better looking all the time. I loved that first shot of him on the rock that was partially submerged. Just fantastic stance...such a powerful look to him!
> 
> Kim


 
Thanks so much everyone! I'm so happy that there are people that enjoy the pics as much as I do.  

Kim, that's probably my favourite one too, his expression is just so innocent yet powerful and he looks so masculine in it.  Thanks for the nice compliments!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what gorgeous photos! Looks like they had a blast!


----------

